# BMW issues statement concerning the VW diesel engine scandal



## Pixl (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Tesla should release the same statement...


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Is this a statement or a response to the apparently now corrected Auto Bild article? A bit more defensive than I would have expected.


----------

